# SAMSUNG LE23R88BD (R) TV no display



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have a SAMSUNG LE23R88BD (R) TV.

The unit powers on but the display is black. No back-light or picture.

I have disassembled the unit but can see no signs of bloated capacitors.

just wondering what my next steps should be?

Replace inverter?

Thanks

Berts


----------

